# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Favorite IDE color scheme?

## Rakjavik

Been messing around with different color schemes for Eclipse. (I actually prefer netbeans, but my work uses Eclipse :/)

Anywho, this is what I'm using now.

colorscheme.jpg

Found at Oblivion - Eclipse Color Themes

----------


## Sornaensis

One that is crystal clear. Usually Blue/Red/Grey/Black on White. Yup.

----------


## Rakjavik

> One that is crystal clear. Usually Blue/Red/Grey/Black on White. Yup.



I prefer the dark background ones. Easier on the eyes for me  :smiley:

----------


## Sornaensis

Light on dark makes the text muddle easier IMO.

----------


## Marvo

I just use regular coloured text on white.

I prefer my IDE cables to be black though. They look like liquorice that way.



nom nom nom

----------


## ninja9578

The default one for XCode is my fav, although I like gedit's default too.  Not so much vim

----------


## Rakjavik

> I just use regular coloured text on white.
> 
> I prefer my IDE cables to be black though. They look like liquorice that way.
> 
> nom nom nom



Lol. Classic.

----------

